
Tesla Muzzling Model 3 Buyers - watchdogtimer
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4116526-tesla-muzzling-model-3-buyers
======
Robotbeat
I've started to distrust Seeking Alpha on Tesla news. They're an investor-
oriented site, so every article (no matter its position) feels like it's
designed to move the market one way or another. They have both pro- and anti-
Tesla contributors, but lately the biggest attention-getters have been the
anti-Tesla contributors.

I'd prefer to see this published by actual journalists or some approximation
thereof. Tesla has a lot of fans, yes, but they also have a LOT of enemies,
and this is the sort of outlet I would imagine they would publish in.

Does anyone have a reputable source for this?

Also, regarding the content, most of these stipulations seem designed to tamp
down speculation and scalping among reservation holders. I mean, that sounds
like exactly what they SHOULD be doing. A very uncharitable interpretation of
that is what makes me distrust the rest of the article.

------
lithos
Don't bother if you're on a cellphone. They're super desperate to get you in
the app.

~~~
pcr0
The paywall is just JavaScript. On Firefox Nightly for Android, reading mode
sidestepped the paywall with ease.

~~~
technimad
Same on iOS safari. Reading mode hides the app nag screen.

~~~
TrickyRick
However there is no way to switch pages, but simply updating the URL with
?page=3 worked.

------
flyinghamster
I've wanted Tesla to succeed, but I find bullshit like this to be intolerable.
Between this, and the impossibility of getting a dead-tree edition of the
service manual, there's no way in hell I'm buying one. Cars with restrictive
covenants? Give me a f*cking break.

~~~
alex_duf
And the fact they also fired a massive part of their workforce, just because
they don't want a union...

------
EADGBE
"This gets really crazy when it comes to enforcement. Not only does Tesla
threaten employees [who purchase a car and then resell it less than a year
later, or resell it at a higher value than purchased] with disciplinary action
up to and including termination, they threaten the future buyer!

...

So Tesla is actually threatening to "reduce or disable" a second buyer's
purchased car!"

------
zrth
Don't bother reading this article, as soon as you get to page two you will
hindered from reading on!

